# 8-1-21, trout, reds and a bonus fish.



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Took a buddy out who is still a rookie to the artificial game.. We left texas city dike at 530am, light winds and clear water. I started throwing topwater and I tied him on a mirrodine . I think he did pretty good for his first time using artificial, at 630am we had 21 trout 2 reds. All dink trout except one I had on top. I left the small trout in search of some keepers for him to take home. The next spot the current was ripping but didnt seem to matter. We consistently caught trout and reds but had to grind it out for keepers. I did release a trout just shy of 28 inches, super skinny. ( pictured) Had one at 25 inches belly up after the topwater hooked a gill so we put her on ice. We were heading from the north to south jetty and saw a piece of fiberglass ( 4ft x 3ft) floating. I really thought a tripletail would be present but a 45 inch ling took his place. Once I hooked the ling I let Mike fight it. I tell you one thing , without a gaff makes it tough to boat a ling....whipped me.






























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DUKFVR2 (Sep 12, 2018)

Congrats! Great trip! You spoiled your buddy now!


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to you and your buddy! That sounds like an awesome way to introduce him to the artificial game! Great job!


----------



## RANCH (Apr 6, 2021)

Really a Ling 🤦🏽‍♂️....I quit....I'm just trying to get on some trout and dude out here boat flipping Ling 🙄


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Lol, it wasnt the most graceful boat flip....bout drowned me. Well worth the wrestling match though. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

The initial run from a ling with deep water gear is bone shaking. On light tackle, that must have been quite a ride.


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice ling!


----------



## tubby45 (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice haul! I'm new to fishing from a boat so curious about how you handle fish floating debris. You try some top water around it?


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

RANCH said:


> Really a Ling 🤦🏽‍♂️....I quit....I'm just trying to get on some trout and dude out here boat flipping Ling 🙄


Doing it by hand, in a bay boat, inshore, on trout tackle. Doing it his way, when he wants to. We’re just lowly Alpha and Beta fishermen. Tommy is the Sigma. 💪 😎


----------



## tRidiot (Jul 21, 2021)

Wow, that's a heck of a trip, it sounds like. I bet it was a lot of fun!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I will throw paddle tails or swimbaits around floating debris. Usually white or chartreuse so that I can see the lure get bit, in deeper water. I have caught ling and mahi mahi on topwater, but hate dealing with the big treble hooks on fish that go crazy once gaffed. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterParadise (May 4, 2010)

Great catch…WTG!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

that's pur' dang cool


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

tommy261 said:


> I will throw paddle tails or swimbaits around floating debris. Usually white or chartreuse so that I can see the lure get bit, in deeper water. I have caught ling and mahi mahi on topwater, but hate dealing with the big treble hooks on fish that go crazy once gaffed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Wise man......truth......good trip!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Tommy when fishing always leave at least one male and female of each species so they can reproduce.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I did Mike, I left the male for you.....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Dang, what a day!!!!


----------



## drewpolk (Jun 27, 2021)

tommy261 said:


> Took a buddy out who is still a rookie to the artificial game.. We left texas city dike at 530am, light winds and clear water. I started throwing topwater and I tied him on a mirrodine . I think he did pretty good for his first time using artificial, at 630am we had 21 trout 2 reds. All dink trout except one I had on top. I left the small trout in search of some keepers for him to take home. The next spot the current was ripping but didnt seem to matter. We consistently caught trout and reds but had to grind it out for keepers. I did release a trout just shy of 28 inches, super skinny. ( pictured) Had one at 25 inches belly up after the topwater hooked a gill so we put her on ice. We were heading from the north to south jetty and saw a piece of fiberglass ( 4ft x 3ft) floating. I really thought a tripletail would be present but a 45 inch ling took his place. Once I hooked the ling I let Mike fight it. I tell you one thing , without a gaff makes it tough to boat a ling....whipped me.
> View attachment 4589702
> View attachment 4589703
> View attachment 4589704
> ...


----------



## drewpolk (Jun 27, 2021)

I Love August Saltwater Fishing. You guys are making me Trip Out with stories like these. Wind out of the North in the morning tomorrow, can't go so maybe will be able to read about it on Friday if you get out again Brad. The Best is yet to come!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I love the August and September days. Few years ago it was August 9th, I was about 7 miles off the jetties, trolling feather jigs for kings. We had limited on kings but kept trolling back towards the jetties when a sailfish smoked a Dorado colored feather jig. Pretty awesome fight. You just never know. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Great report! Thanks for sharing.


----------

